# Princess tower in the marina



## Kart22 (May 8, 2014)

Hi all, 
I'm relocating to Dubai from London. And Rather than rent and pay the high and somewhat volatile price of rent, I've decided to buy since I've been saving for a while in the Uk and visited Dubai last week and viewed a number of 2 bed apartments in Dubai marina. 

I wanted to get some opinions on living in the princess tower since that's where I'm considering. 

Thoughts on location in the marina? 
Thoughts on the building? 
Pros and cons? 
Noise - looking at apartment on 10th floor of 93
It's 2m AED - scary thought when I convert to £s but I should be able to raise this in cash at a stretch using the sale of my home in the Uk. 

Many thanks 
In advance

K


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

There is construction starting on 3 new buildings near Princess Tower in the area overlooking Marina Walk which is apparently to be called Marina Gate. This will block any view of the Marina if the apartment us facing that way not to mention the noise over the next few years. Although construction with the tram is ongoing too. 
As tenants at PT we enjoy the facilities and friendly and helpful employees.


----------



## Kart22 (May 8, 2014)

BBmover said:


> There is construction starting on 3 new buildings near Princess Tower in the area overlooking Marina Walk which is apparently to be called Marina Gate. This will block any view of the Marina if the apartment us facing that way not to mention the noise over the next few years. Although construction with the tram is ongoing too.
> As tenants at PT we enjoy the facilities and friendly and helpful employees.


Hmm...yes I saw a big open space in front for one tower... Did not think it would be 3 though! The facilities of princess tower look good and I was little concerned that as the tallest tower the demand for these May be too great but I viewed at the weekend and it did not seem too busy! Noise is something I should consider though as I will have a young child in tow - thank you very much BBmover.


----------



## Kart22 (May 8, 2014)

Any recommendations on some 'safe towers' that won't be obstructed by new towers being built up in front of them - ideally something on the promenade overlooking the marina and close to marina mall. I saw Al Sahab 2 and liked that but a little too pricey? 
Any other towers that I could look into just of the marina promenade....without the open spaces nearby?


----------

